# What Did I Do Today?



## Janderso (Jan 30, 2020)

I moved my milling machine and the surface grinder.
I used the toe jack and machinery skates.
I’m not a young man anymore.
Harold from “Amateur Redneck” unloaded and placed his new Precision Mathews in his shop by himself.
Harold is a bonified nice guy.
I’m sitting in my recliner with an adult beverage waiting for the Advil to kick in.
That’s what I did in my shop today..


----------



## mmcmdl (Jan 30, 2020)

Looks good Jeff . I tried to mount a metal mesh belt by myself last week , couldn't do it . My shoulders hurt for 3 days afterwards .


----------



## Janderso (Jan 30, 2020)

mmcmdl said:


> Looks good Jeff . I tried to mount a metal mesh belt by myself last week , couldn't do it . My shoulders hurt for 3 days afterwards .


Sorry abut your shoulder.
I’m dealing with severe stenosis in all my lumbar vertebrae.
Just got the diagnosis last week.
This sucks.


----------



## T Bredehoft (Jan 30, 2020)

Nice shop picture, wish I had a sky hook!


----------



## hman (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## stuarth44 (Jan 31, 2020)

wow you Men have great shops
well a huge plug for Starrett UK,  in Au Starett could not help with the thumb ratcheting set up, STEPHEN TRIPOVIC  UK customer relations said he will post one free, I'm grateful and super impressed


----------



## stuarth44 (Jan 31, 2020)

Janderso said:


> I moved my milling machine and the surface grinder.
> I used the toe jack and machinery skates.
> I’m not a young man anymore.
> Harold from “Amateur Redneck” unloaded and placed his new Precision Mathews in his shop by himself.
> ...


aww course you are young, else you'd be playin' lawn bowls


----------

